# "Ricky" fuel pump



## supernachos (Nov 9, 2020)

Hey all, first post here.

I picked up a "Ricky" on the cheap. Guys said it would fire up and then die after a minute, you wait and then repeat....

Long story short, the fuel pump (I was shocked to find one) was full of junk. The membrane was in good shape but the gaskets looked iffy. I reassembled and it's running like a champ, although I have no way to test the machine under load. Pump is not leaking but the gasket that covers the check valves may not be sealing like it should, and so the pump may not pump as much gas a it should.

New fuel pump is ~$70, was hoping they would have a rebuild kit for it but cant find one. The rebuilt kits for a mikuni DF44 look identical (from the pictures) and are available for cheap, also you can get a mikuni DF44 on amazon for <$28.

Does anyone know if the rebuild kit is actually the same? or, would a mikuni DF44 work in place of the OEM? 

I would rather fix it proper before the first 3 foot storm.....

Thanks, joel-


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Pardon the ignorance but WTF is a Ricky?


----------



## supernachos (Nov 9, 2020)

deezlfan said:


> Pardon the ignorance but WTF is a Ricky?



the yamaha YS-240TB is also called "Ricky" couldn't say why, though I'm sure there is some story there....google it.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

not many yamahas in the usa as they are not sold here so hopefully one of the canadians will chime in latter to help .part wise you will most likely have to import them from canada 
good luck


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

You could try this company, I think they are in Michigan.






1990 Yamaha YS240TB OEM Parts, Babbitts Yamaha Parts House


Shop our large selection of 1990 Yamaha YS240TB OEM Parts, original equipment manufacturer parts and more online or call at (231)737-4542




www.yamahapartshouse.com


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Ricky?
Learn something new everyday. 
You in Canada?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> You in Canada?


NOPE! usa flag


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

You are lucky that the fuel pump is still available as most of the parts for the Ricky's are discontinued, you can probably use the Mikuni one but the mounting holes plus the orientation of the pulse feed and lines is different. 

If you are intending on keeping the machine, which I would if I could, then spend the extra $40 and be safe. Also, if the diaphragm is in good condition then i would just apply a thin layer of permatex on the sealing gasket and put the pump together. I have done that in the past with the YS828 machines and it has held up just fine. 

Check also if the pulse feed line is brittle as it has a tendency to crack due to age. 

Another good investment is to change the transmission oil, when I had a ricky i spend a lot of time trying to find the recommended oil. I'll have to dig through my past posts as I remember mentioning somewhere the exact recommended oil for the transmission. Here is a picture of mine, bought from original owner, came with trickle charger, original owners manual, informational leaflet (window sticker?) and I was lucky enough to find the service manual on ebay as well. Unfortunatly since then I sold the machine to a fellow SBF member, wish that I hadnt though :/


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I've only seen one Yamaha for sale around here in the last 5 years so they are few and far between. Didn't realize Ricky was a model designation.


----------



## Brent (Jul 31, 2019)

Do you still have the service manual? I found a Ricky on the curb in April and I’ve been scanning EBay for one since. I bought a few parts for it but I haven’t really done anything with it yet.


----------



## supernachos (Nov 9, 2020)

JnC said:


> You are lucky that the fuel pump is still available as most of the parts for the Ricky's are discontinued, you can probably use the Mikuni one but the mounting holes plus the orientation of the pulse feed and lines is different.
> 
> If you are intending on keeping the machine, which I would if I could, then spend the extra $40 and be safe. Also, if the diaphragm is in good condition then i would just apply a thin layer of permatex on the sealing gasket and put the pump together. I have done that in the past with the YS828 machines and it has held up just fine.
> 
> ...


I'm interested in any info you have on the transmission oil. It's probably not been changed ever.

On one hand everyone says these are great machines and worth fixing/keeping, but I'm pretty hesitant to invest more than the $275 I paid for it, simply because parts are so hard to find. It was am impulse buy and I would not have guessed it was ~30yro based on the condition it's in

I found this






YAMAHA MANUAL STORE







www.yamahapubs.com





Mine says YS-240TB not YS-240TBP so not sure if it's the correct service manual? You show the manual with YS240TBP, so was yours a TBP or a TB? Picture looks identical to mine.

thanks!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I dont have the manual any more as the owner only bought the machine if I throw in the service manual. I have never seen the TBP designation, the official model is YS-240TB unless there is a P version of it somewhere that I am not familiar with.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Brent said:


> Do you still have the service manual? I found a Ricky on the curb in April and I’ve been scanning EBay for one since. I bought a few parts for it but I haven’t really done anything with it yet.


Someone on here posted these manuals a while back, maybe they will help one of you???









Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Grunt said:


> Someone on here posted these manuals a while back, maybe they will help one of you???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that's great! Are there any other service manuals that anyone knows of on Dropbox?


----------

